# Hello



## ga_invert (May 15, 2007)

Hi,

My name is Michael, I live in Georgia. I have a wife and a 2 1/2 year old daughter. My wife shares my interest for animals just as much as I do, which makes it easier to start new breeding projects  . I have been breeding Reptiles and Amphibians for over 12 years. Over the years I have kept and bred a couple of inverts including tarantulas, scorpions and centipedes, but only recently really dove into keeping mantids. I had a few in the past, but only recently have I really started to keep them on a larger scale. Thankyou for looking,

Michael Wells


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2007)

Welcome. Should find all the info you need here.


----------



## robo mantis (May 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (May 15, 2007)

Welcome! You've come to the right place!


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello ga-invert, I'm a Georgia Peach myself!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

